# DW -Yes or No ? Ford F150



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Simple Yes or No ? >


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

No....


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes for me


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes...


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh yes !


----------



## fergul (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes indeed


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Yes!!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes defo. 
Love these pick up trucks


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes from Me!


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

yes for me


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes X 5.


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes for me - As "Yes" is to short/simple a reply :doublesho


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

yes please


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, no doubt at all.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## r18jsh (Nov 15, 2014)

Definite yes from me


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes from me


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes Please


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

No....


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh yes.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Oooh yes


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yuuuuuup.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

yes yes


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

yes.....


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes .


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes!!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Yes from me.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Big fat yes from me, what a beast!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Like it


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

I hate pickups, 4x4s generally anything big and pointless haha but that looks awesome !!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

yes :driver:


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes , lovely


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

No. i wouldnt get that through Mcdonalds drive thru.....


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes..


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes from me


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes I like


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes
Always wanted a pick up truck


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes but the raptor version


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> No. i wouldnt get that through Mcdonalds drive thru.....


Yes you would - right through the fence, front door and out the kitchen window lol.

The Ford F150 McRaptor 😁


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Defo Noooo


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes..


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh yes baby !

It looks like it could be a transformer


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

No, look a bit to much on uk roads


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh yes!


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes, definately


----------



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

ayee...


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Hell yes


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes for me. Driven a few older ones in Canada.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Depends......
I have 2 of these in Canada and love them. Without question, YES.
But in the UK, NO. Just too big for the small roads.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Certainly a BIG YES for me.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Definately No


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Yes :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

They fly well at least............

(Some bad language in video)


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

God yes


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes. Without hesitation


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Yup, put all my snowboarding gear in the back and hit the hills. Love it.


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

No thank you.


----------



## Jesse James (Aug 20, 2015)

Massive yes from me


----------



## connor2905 (Nov 21, 2015)

100% yes


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes indeed.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Definitely YES. Though maybe not with the price of 'gas' here......


----------

